# Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies



## der mit der angel (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo
hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit den boilie´s von Deep Water Baits? ;+

Danke und gruß Tino


----------



## HerrHamster (30. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

Hopp!

Keiner Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## mabo1992 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

Schon mehrmals Boilies bestellt und immer spätestens nach 3 Tagen bei mir gewesen. Wenn ein Problem auftaucht haben die sich sehr engagiert und prompt Positiv gehandelt. Also ich kann die nur empfehlen, für den Preis sind das super Boilies#6#6.


----------



## Likenut (30. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

Also ich kann auch nichts schlechtes sagen, die Fruit Bomb (die alten) waren in Ordnung, aber nicht der Oberrenner. 
Die Monstercrab und Orientel Fish die ich mittlerweile habe sind hammer.
Fluopop ups besonders erdbeer vanilie sind hammer.
Konnte schon gute Fische damit fangen letztes We nen 22Pfünder auf den Pop Up und nen 27er auf die Monstercrap.
Um den Preis zumal ich sie über Auktionen hab hammer Kugeln.
Monstercrab ist auf jeden ne dicke Empfehlung wert, boilie arbeitet auch gut im Wasser.


----------



## mabo1992 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*



Likenut schrieb:


> Also ich kann auch nichts schlechtes sagen, die Fruit Bomb (die alten) waren in Ordnung, aber nicht der Oberrenner.
> Die Monstercrab und Orientel Fish die ich mittlerweile habe sind hammer.
> Fluopop ups besonders erdbeer vanilie sind hammer.
> Konnte schon gute Fische damit fangen letztes We nen 22Pfünder auf den Pop Up und nen 27er auf die Monstercrap.
> ...



Die Fruit Bomb gingen an mein Gewässer wie verrückt, da waren einige Karpfen an einen Abend keine Seltenheit. Jetzt hab ich aber mal die Muschel Boilies im Test. Bis jetzt aber keinen einzigen Biss auf die bekomm. #c#cWer weis, vielleicht mögen die Karpfen nur süßes und Fruchtiges#t.

Die Monstercrab würden mich auch Interessieren, nur kannst mir bitte mal sagen, wie die "Riechen", kann mir darunter nicht wirklich was vorstellen#c. Fischig oder Süß;+.


----------



## Likenut (30. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

Das sind fischige, der Geruch ist schwer zu beschreiben. bissle Tintenfisch- Thunfisch mässig. aber top Dinger.
Meine Fruit Bomb sind auch nicht schlecht, ham auch schon fisch gebracht, aber irgendwie konnten sie mich ncoh nicht überzeugen.
Man muss aber auch sagen ham sie noch nicht so intensiv benutzt, da erst die andern Restbestände raus mussten.
Oriental Fish richt bissle nach Essig und Fisch halt, sind auch um einiges weicher als die fruit bomb.
hab von allen noch 8kg oder mehr rumliegen, wenns Wasser noch bissle wärmer wird können sie wirklich beweisen was sie können.
Bei mir ging immer Fruchtig und ROT gut, wollte aber eifnach fischig testen und die Monstercrab sind auch rot und laufen echt. 
Aber denke ist eh das meiste glaubenssache


----------



## mabo1992 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*



Likenut schrieb:


> Das sind fischige, der Geruch ist schwer zu beschreiben. bissle Tintenfisch- Thunfisch mässig. aber top Dinger.
> Meine Fruit Bomb sind auch nicht schlecht, ham auch schon fisch gebracht, aber irgendwie konnten sie mich ncoh nicht überzeugen.
> Man muss aber auch sagen ham sie noch nicht so intensiv benutzt, da erst die andern Restbestände raus mussten.
> Oriental Fish richt bissle nach Essig und Fisch halt, sind auch um einiges weicher als die fruit bomb.
> ...



Dankeschön für deine Aussage, naja mal sehen was aus den Muschelzeug wird. Dann schaue ich mal obs die Monster werden oder vielleicht die Oriental Fish Boilies. Aber nur wenn auf den Muschel was gehen wird demnächst. :m


----------



## HerrHamster (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

Also ich habe mal 10KG Scopex bei Ebay (19€) und 5KG Tutti Frutti & 5 KG Monstercrab (im Shop)bestellt, die Sachen ausm Shop jeweils mit Dip.

Werde dann mal eine länger Session starten! Ich werde berichten!


----------



## mabo1992 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

Dann hoffe ich auf dicke Fische#6. Warte gespannt auf dein Bericht


----------



## HerrHamster (8. Mai 2013)

*Deep Water Baits - Basic Line*

Moin,   

  ich habe am vergangenem Dienstag bei DeepWaterBaits (DWB) folgendes bestellt:

  5 Kilo – Monster Crab Basic Line (MC)
  5 Kilo – Tutti Frutti Basic Line (TF)
  10 Kilo – Scopex Basic Line (SP) 
  125ml – MonsterCrab Basic Line – Dip 
  125ml – Tutti Frutti Basic Line – Dip 

  Der Shop relative schnell versendet, nur Hermes war doch etwas langsam. Mit dem Service aus dem Shop bin ich aber sehr zufrieden, ich hatte bei der Bestellung noch um ein Proben von andern Sorten gebeten und auch von ALLEN Sorten jeweils 3 Stück erhalten. Sehr gut! 

  Fotos werden nachgereicht!

  Als ich das Paket im Büro das Paket geöffnet habe, kam mir eine sehr intensiver „Tutti Frutti“ Geruch entgegen (zum Glück für meine Kollegen nicht der MonsterCrab Geruch). Die Dips habe ich mich aber nicht getraut im Büro zu öffnen, da ich doch gerne noch ein bisschen in der Firma arbeiten möchte. 

  Generell sehen die Boilies gut aus, sie weisen durch den Anteil von Birdfood eine Struktur auf und sind meiner Meinung nicht auch nicht zu hart. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal einen Test machen, wie das Auflöseverhalten ist. 

  Gefischt werden sollen die Boilies an einem kleinen Fluss der ca. 20 Meter breit ist und so gut wie keine Strömung hat. Gefüttert habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht, aber heute Abend geht es los, ich werde mit Boilies (MC & TF) und Mais zwei Futterzonen anlegen. 

Morgen werde ich dann noch mal das gleiche füttern und am Freitag geht es dann ans Wasser, bis Samstagmorgen.

Ich werde dann mal berichten wie erfolgreich oder nicht erfolgreich es war.

€dit: Ihr dürft hier auch gerne eure Erfahrungen teilen!


----------



## Angel-Kai (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Deep Water Baits - Basic Line*

Huhu,
Da ich ja am Freitag mit dir losziehe, bin ich schon gespannt auf die Kugeln!
Natürlich bin ich auch neugierig auf die Fotos und den weiteren Bericht von dir!
Bis spätestens Freitag!
Gruß Kai


----------



## spike999 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Deep Water Baits - Basic Line*

ja und... ist n qualitativ hochwertiger boillie wird also fische fangen genauso wie sucsessful,dynamite,black label,gulp,radical usw...deep water baits haben die murmel auch nicht neu erfunden,nicht besser oder schlechter als die erwehnten...gähn|gaehn:


----------



## Angel-Kai (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Deep Water Baits - Basic Line*

Moin,

Wieso so negativ? Lass ihn doch einen Testbericht und Erfahrungsbericht schreiben! Ist für einige vielleicht interessant...

Gruß und schönen Vatertag (ob am Wasser oder mit dem Bollerwagen)
Kai


----------



## allrounder13 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Deep Water Baits - Basic Line*



spike999 schrieb:


> ja und... ist n qualitativ hochwertiger boillie wird also fische fangen genauso wie sucsessful,dynamite,black label,gulp,radical usw...deep water baits haben die murmel auch nicht neu erfunden,nicht besser oder schlechter als die erwehnten...gähn|gaehn:



Du weißt schon dass die Baits 3€ das kilo kosten? Woher soll man da wissen ob der hochwertig ist? Wenn es dich nicht interessiert brauchst du auch nicht so einen unnötigen schwachsinn zu schreiben. Und dass die baits genauso wie dynamite oder so fangen wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber genau dafür ist der thread doch da, um herauszufinden wie gut die boilies sind.


----------



## olafjans (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Deep Water Baits - Basic Line*



spike999 schrieb:


> ja und... ist n qualitativ hochwertiger boillie wird also fische fangen genauso wie sucsessful,dynamite,black label,gulp,radical usw...deep water baits haben die murmel auch nicht neu erfunden,nicht besser oder schlechter als die erwehnten...gähn|gaehn:



Dann zeig doch mal die Black Label Boilies für 3€...oder einen anderen der von Dir erwähnten in der selben Preisklasse... so ein sinnloser Post...nicht mal wissen, worum es geht aber Hauptsache miese Stimmung machen...erinnert mich an Muffi Schlumpf...ICH HASSE BOILIES


----------



## HerrHamster (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

So also hier noch mal ein kleines Resumé zu denBoilies.
Wir haben super gefangen! Wobei ich nur 2 Tage vorher angefüttert habe! Einen 20 Pfünder und 4 Döbel in der größenordnung 47 cm +/-! Gefischt habe ich MC und TF, mal gedipt mal nicht! 

http://abload.de/image.php?img=foto2u3ar8.jpeg

Ich bin sehr zufrieden und werde in der nächsten Zeit die Boilies weiter testen! |supergri

@ spike999
Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, einfach mal die F..... halten! |rolleyes 
Lass doch jeden schreiben, berichten was er will, du musst es ja nicht lesen!!!!


----------



## mabo1992 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> So also hier noch mal ein kleines Resumé zu denBoilies.
> Wir haben super gefangen! Wobei ich nur 2 Tage vorher angefüttert habe! Einen 20 Pfünder und 4 Döbel in der größenordnung 47 cm +/-! Gefischt habe ich MC und TF, mal gedipt mal nicht!
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=foto2u3ar8.jpeg
> ...



Dickes Petri, durch deine berichte habe ich mir jetzt auch noch tutti frutti bestellt. Die Muschelboilies haben die Karpfen komplett abgelehnt, aber sobald ich wieder Restbestände von den Fruit Bombs benutzt habe, konnte ich 2 Schuppis und ein 90er Graser verhaften. Bilder lade ich später hoch.
Also hab ich die Gewissheit das die dort nur fruchtig süßes mögen. Mal sehen ob die Muschelboilies wenigstens in der Elbe funktionieren|kopfkrat


----------



## HerrHamster (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

Joa, also bei mir bin ich nocht nicht sicher, ob nun Fruchtig oder Fischig! Der Karpfen hat den MonsterCrab genommen und die Döbel die Tutti Frutti!
Mal gucken wie es das nächste mal ist! 

Heute sind dann auch die Scopex Boilies angekommen, die allerdings eher nach Vanille riechen als irgendwas anderes! Naja, ich werde den Platz jetzt erst mal etwas unter futter halten und hoffentlich bald noch den einen oder anderen Schuppi landen!


----------



## spike999 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Lass doch jeden schreiben, berichten was er will, du musst es ja nicht lesen!!!!



absolut richtig


----------



## Marc 24 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

Ich will jetzt niemanden vergiften, aber hat mal jemand eine eigene Geschmacksprobe von den Deep Water Baits durchgeführt?
Ich weiß, dass der Mensch hinsichtlich seiner Sinnesorgane sehr schlecht ausgestattet ist, aber so ein paar Dinge kann man da schon rausschmecken.

Gruß Marc


----------



## HerrHamster (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

Ja, der Eltonxxl hat glaube ich einen TuttiFrutti probiert! 
An Monster Crab hat er sich aber nicht rangetraut! :m
Kann ich gar nicht verstehen!


----------



## Eltonxxl (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Ja, der Eltonxxl hat glaube ich einen TuttiFrutti probiert!
> An Monster Crab hat er sich aber nicht rangetraut! :m
> Kann ich gar nicht verstehen!



Ich habe diverse Sorten Boilies an dem besgaten Freitag probiert, wie schon gesagt Monster Crab war mir zu fies, aber der Rest war ok. Bescherdefrei bin ich bis heute auch geblieben, also scheint die Qualität ja ganz in Ordnung zu sein ;-) 



Gruss 
Elton


----------



## Stefff (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

So, jetzt habt ihr es geschafft.|supergri
Wollte mich erst aus dem Thema raushalten.

Habe auch schon Erfahrungen mit diesen Kugeln sammeln können, und zwar wie folgt:

Habe letzten Sommer (ich glaube Tropic Thunder u. Garlic hießen die) ersteigert, habe diese aber nur als Beifutter verwendet und nicht mit ihnen gefischt. Füttere meist Hartmais mit verschieden grossen Halibut Pellets und dazu halbierte und ganze Boilies.

Anfang dieses Jahres habe ich mir dann die Yellow Fish und die Magic Krill geholt. Vergangenes Wochenende hab ich sie das erste mal als Hakenköder verwendet und zwei Tage zuvor meine gewohnte Futtermischung mit auch eben diesen Kugeln angefüttert.
Ergebniss, ich bekam auf beide Sorten je einen Fisch.
Klingt jetzt nicht viel war aber allgemein sehr verhalten, da ich auf meine sonst verwendeten "Erfolgs- Köder" auch wesentlich weniger Bisse bekam als sonst.
Kann jetzt wieder einer behaupten es lag an den neuen boilies, was ich aber nicht glaube!

Nun zu den Kugeln:
Die Boilies gefallen auf den ersten Blick recht gut. Gute Konsistenz und toller Geruch(nicht so überflavort, gefällt mir sehr gut).
Zu der Aussage "arbeiten im Wasser gut", von einem Vorredner,kann ich nur sagen dass ich sie 4 Tage im Wasser hatte und naja das Wasser hat sich leicht verfärbt, also nicht aussergewöhnlich aber OK.

Ich bin im allgemeinen der Auffassung das den Markenboilies zu sehr überschätzt werden.

So, jetzt werd ich viel "Prügel" einstecken müssen, aber das ist nun mal meine Meinung.
Denke bei den Marken steckt zu viel Geld in Werbung, Vertrieb und Transport. Nicht nur die Forschung macht den hohen Preis wie uns weiß gemacht wird.

Mienes Ertrachtens sehe ich keinen Grund warum Karpfen nur von den billigen Kugeln, wie so oft erwähnt, Bauchweh bekommen sollen. Hat sich schon mal einer beschwert?

Ich denke ein Karpfen frisst und verdaut und frisst und verdaut. Natürlich wird es vorlieben geben, wie bei uns Menschen auch.
Was soll an der Zusammensetztung eines billigeren Boilies so schädlich sein?
Wenn das bei Deep Water Baits ein Erfolg wird, und das trau ich denen vom Gefühl her zu, dann werden mit Sicherheit auch die Preise steigen. Wären die Boilies dann besser?

Ich glaub ich schweif schon wieder zu weit ab.
Von meiner Sicht aus stellen diese Boilies eine erwägenswerte alternative dar. Was aber nicht heißen soll dass ich sie ohne Bergenzung in Wasser kippen würde. Würde ich mit keinen Boilies machen. Alles mit Maß und Ziel!!


Grüße, Stefff!!


----------



## HerrHamster (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

Danke! Genau solche Beiträge will man lesen! #6


----------



## Stefff (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

Danke Alex, 
ist nur meine Meinung und Erfahrung!!

Werden mit Sicherheit noch einige Vetos von der "Marken- Fraktion" kommen, duck mich jetzt schon!!

Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## tykem (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

Hallo,

ich habe am Wochenende auch die Deep Water Boilies im Einsatz gehabt!
Fängig sind sie gewesen, aber sie lösen sich recht schnell auf, also nach 8 Std. war der Boilie weg und nur noch der Pop Up (anderer Hersteller) hing am Haar. Ich werde jetzt die Boilies auf jedenfall noch etwas nachtrocknen lassen. Alles in allem kann man bei dem Preis aber nicht meckern!


----------



## HerrHamster (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

Ja, aber gibt halt Leute die nicht Unmengen für Boilies ausgeben möchten und von daher finde ich es wichtig das man auch mal über "Low-Budget" Boilies diskutiert, bzw. seine Erfahrungen austauscht!


----------



## HerrHamster (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

@ tykem
Welche hast du verwendet?

Ich habe die Boilies ca. 4 - 5 Stunden im Wasser gehabt und muss sagen das Sie sie nicht wirklich doll gearbeitet haben! Die Farbe war etwas ausgewaschen aber sonst eigentlich nichts. Muss aber auch dazu sagen das es kaum/gar keine Strömung gab.


----------



## Stefff (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*



tykem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe am Wochenende auch die Deep Water Boilies im Einsatz gehabt!
> Fängig sind sie gewesen, aber sie lösen sich recht schnell auf, also nach 8 Std. war der Boilie weg und nur noch der Pop Up (anderer Hersteller) hing am Haar. Ich werde jetzt die Boilies auf jedenfall noch etwas nachtrocknen lassen. Alles in allem kann man bei dem Preis aber nicht meckern!



Also ich hatte meine teilweise bis zu 10 Stunden am Haken und sie hätten mit Sicherheit auch noch länger gehalten.

Nach meinem 4-tägigen Wasser-Test waren die Boilies noch ganz, nur halt sehr leicht zu zerdrücken, was ja normal ist.

Denke bei dir haben da andere Faktoren mitgespielt. Hat`s Krebse bei euch, oder es waren viele klein Fische am Werk?!
Oder schlichtweg beim Einholen abgegangen!


----------



## tykem (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

Krebse sind in dem Gewässer nicht, bei Kleinfisch würde ich nicht die Hand für ins Feuer legen aber an 3 Ruten??? Die Boilies waren komplett weg, da war nichts angenagt oder ähnliches! Das fand ich schon etwas erstaunlich, daher meine Theorie das sie sich "aufgelöst" haben!


----------



## HerrHamster (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

Welche Sorten?


----------



## tykem (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit DEEP WATER BAITS*

Monster Crap & Yellow Fish, da ich nicht regelmäßig auf Karpfen gehe, sind sie bis zum nächsten Mal etwas durchgetrocknet und dann schauen wir nochmal wie es läuft  Will die Kugeln an sich nicht schlecht machen, ist halt nur meine Erfahrung von diesem WE gewesen!


----------



## HerrHamster (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Hm,... also ich muss sagen das die von mir gefischten Monster Crab kaum gearbeitet haben! 

Wobei die, die ich gedipt habe noch weniger gearbeitet haben!


----------



## Angel-Kai (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Also ich war mit Alex am Wasser und habe die Boilies live und in Action erlebt.
Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, das die Boilies bei tykem so doll "gearbeitet haben, das sie sich auflösen...
Vielleicht mit den Boiliestoppern nicht sorgfältig gearbeitet? ;+:g


----------



## HerrHamster (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Wurde der Trööt Name gerade geändert? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ist nämlich nicht so geil, wäre schon gut wenn Deep Water Baits im Titel steht! |uhoh:


----------



## tykem (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*



Angel-Kai schrieb:


> Also ich war mit Alex am Wasser und habe die Boilies live und in Action erlebt.
> Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, das die Boilies bei tykem so doll "gearbeitet haben, das sie sich auflösen...
> Vielleicht mit den Boiliestoppern nicht sorgfältig gearbeitet? ;+:g



Als Schneemann und mit noch vorhandenem Pop Up oben drauf, kann ich Dir die Sorge schonmal nehmen #c

Ist auch nicht so das ich bei anderen Marken an dem Gewässer schonmal so einen seltsamen Schwund hatte!


----------



## Angel-Kai (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*



tykem schrieb:


> Als Schneemann und mit noch vorhandenem Pop Up oben drauf, kann ich Dir die Sorge schonmal nehmen #c



Das ist dann natürlich merkwürdig...


----------



## der mit der angel (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Hallo
also ich habe mir Yellow Fish geholt.
Stelle ist seit einem Monat angefüttert ( Boilie´s + Partikel ). Jeden Zweiten Tag.
Aus zeitlichen gründen konnte ich blos eine kurze Sitzung machen 
( 5 Stunden ) und einen schönen 30 pfünder auf die Matte legen .
Werde Freitag nach mal mein Glück Probieren.


----------



## HerrHamster (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Okay, dann berichte mal! 
Hast nen pic von dem 30 Pfünder?


----------



## Marc 24 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Klingt ja wahnsinnig gut, schon fast zu gut für den Preis #t.


----------



## HerrHamster (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Naja, warum? 
Nen günstiger Boilie muss ja nun nicht schlecht sein! 
Wenn einer schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat kann der die hier auch gerne posten!


----------



## mabo1992 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

So, besser spät als nie|rolleyes. Alles auf Fruit Bomb gefangen.


So da hier noch keiner etwas genaueres über diese Sorte geschrieben hat, werde ich mal bisschen was berichten.

Also der Boilie arbeitet relativ fix im Wasser und man sieht nach 8 Stunden das er ca 25% der Größe verliert. Vom Geruch riecht er wie Kaugummi. Geschmacklich ist es nicht viel anders. Er ist auch ziemlich weich und muss vorsichtig gefädelt werden, was mit ein bisschen nachtrocknen aber schnell geändert werden kann. Mein Fazit zum Boilie:

Für den Preis ein Klasse Boilie der mir zu 90% der Ansitze immer mindestens 1 Karpfen gebracht hat. Deswegen wird er in dem Gewässer immer eingesetzt und die andere Rute wird mit weiteren Sorten geschmückt. Dann kommt noch ein Feedback über Tutti Frutti, aber das wird dauern weil ich erst wieder einen Langzeittest machen werde.:m


----------



## Stefff (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Hallo mabo1992,

Gratulation zu deinem Erfolg, die Bilder würden mir aber noch besser gefallen wenn unter den Fischen ne Matte gewesen wäre.

Nur so für`s nächste mal, nicht böse gemeint!!

Grüße!!


----------



## HerrHamster (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Sehr schön! Tolle Fische!


----------



## der mit der angel (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Hier die Bilder vom 30 Pfünder auf Yellow Fish :m


----------



## HerrHamster (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Petri!


----------



## CarpCrakc (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*



mabo1992 schrieb:


> So, besser spät als nie|rolleyes. Alles auf Fruit Bomb gefangen.
> 
> 
> So da hier noch keiner etwas genaueres über diese Sorte geschrieben hat, werde ich mal bisschen was berichten.
> ...



Graskarpfen ? Bei den Temperatur ? Hab ich was verpasst 
Petri zu den Fischen


----------



## mabo1992 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*



Stefff schrieb:


> Hallo mabo1992,
> 
> Gratulation zu deinem Erfolg, die Bilder würden mir aber noch besser gefallen wenn unter den Fischen ne Matte gewesen wäre.
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke für die ganzen Petris. Ja Stefff, da hast recht aber ich hatte sie vergessen. Aber die liegt jetzt immer vor den Ruten damit ich die nicht nicht mehr vergesse.

@CarpCrack: Vielleicht, nur das Gewässer ist ruckzuck warm genug. Innerhalb von 2 Wochen hatten wir ein Temperaturanstieg von 12Grad und da waren wir schon bei 17Grad Wassertemperatur


----------



## Marc 24 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Hammer, bei den Berichten MUSS man sich ja schon fast eine Probe holen, um zu gucken, ob die bei einem selbst auch laufen .
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit den Dips/Liquids von Deep Water Baits bzw. habt ihr die in irgendeiner Art und Weise eingesetzt?


----------



## HerrHamster (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Joa, also ich hatte MonsterCrap und Tuttifrutti als Dip mitbestellt!
Und auf den MonsterCrab mit dem Dip nach eine halben Stunde den ersten Döbel!


----------



## Stefff (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*



mabo1992 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die ganzen Petris. Ja Stefff, da hast recht aber ich hatte sie vergessen. Aber die liegt jetzt immer vor den Ruten damit ich die nicht nicht mehr vergesse.



Ja, das kennen wir wohl alle.
Wenns mal wieder schnell gehen muß, bleibt schon mal was auf der Strecke!!

Grüße!#h


----------



## Tomm82 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Hi hi,

bin zufällig aus Deep Water Baits im Internet gestossen. Hab bisher nur Succesful Baits gefischt. 

Dachte für den Preist jetzt im Angebot für 5KG knapp 19 Euro bestellt ich mir mal 10 KG. Sind zwar noch nicht da aber kommen, hab mir Crab Attack und Flyinf Fisch bestellt. Brauche Fischige Boilies. 

Aber hat jemand von euch auch mit denen Erfahrungen gemacht ?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## der mit der angel (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

so der Bericht von Freitag

ich war aus zeitlichen Gründen erst um 18.30uhr am See.
An meiner Stelle angekommen merkte ich dann Rod Pod steht noch in der Garage #d. Was jetzt machen ? Also habe ich kurzerhand meinen Trolly als Rutenauflage benutzt :g.
Um 19.30uhr habe ich einen Biss bekommen leider kurz vor dem Ufer ausgeschlitzt ( geschätzt auf 8 - 12 kg) auf Yellow Fish.
Um 22uhr habe ich eingepackt ( andern Tag Frühschicht )bis dahin hat sich nix mehr getan.

Werde es Dienstag früh noch mal probieren


----------



## NR.9 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Das mit dem Trolly nenne ich mal Geil,Flexibel und Süchtig !!! 

Bin froh mal wieder nach den Kugeln gegoogelt zuhaben. Ich bin schonmal vor circa 1Jahr auf diese Kugeln bei Ebay aufmerksam geworden weil sie anscheinend hier bei mir in Braunschweig bzw. in der Nachbarstadt Salzgitter hergestellt werden und ich bis Dato nix von dennen gehört habe. Der versuch etwas über die Kugeln hier im Board zu erfahren war damals noch nicht so hilfreich weil es noch kaum ergebnisse darüber gab ob er was fürs mehrmalige fischen und auch längeres füttern ist oder nur ne Eintagsfliege. Habe sie dann erstmal wieder aus den Augen verloren und habe letztes Jahr andere auch günstige gute Boilies der Marke R.W. Baits gefischt. Habe auch in vergangenheit schlechte Erfahrungen mit billigen Boilies bei Ebay gemacht in der Form das ich 20KG ersteigert habe, diese dann wie Esspapier geschmeckt haben und es den Anbieter kurze Zeit später nicht mehr gab..... 
Nunja deswegen dachte ich mir heute nach meinen ersten Karpfenansitz dieses Jahr (2 Karpfen mit "nur" max.12pfd.) mit meinen letzten Vorjahresresten - kukste mal ob es diese Deep Water Baits noch gibt.

Joa und das was ich hier lese macht mich nun schon bisl intressiert diese Kugeln dieses Jahr mal zu fischen. Die oder den Anbieter gibt es immernoch bei Ebay und auch derren Homepage ist gewachsen... sollte doch eigentlich schon ein Zeichen für anhaltende Nachfrage dieser Kugeln sein.

Ich werde mal kuken wie sie in meinen Gewässern laufen und werde auch mein Senf dazu geben ... den bei mir gibs nur die Wahrheit und nix als die Wahrheit.

Na denn wünscht mir mal viel Glück mit meinen neuen Kugeln für 2013 !!!

LG der Stürmer Nr.9


----------



## NedRise (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Hey@der mit der Angel.

Petry zu dem Fisch und echt top Trolly Einsatz..#6


----------



## Tomm82 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

So meine bestellten Boilies sind da die Carp Attack sehen gut aus gut in der Konsistenz vom geruch her könnten sie meiner Meinung nach stärker riechen, die Flying Fisch sehen auch gut aus in der Konsistenz auch gut und richen tun die richtig Hammer. Denke die gehen ganz gut. Hab noch ein Probepack Hellfire dazubekommen machen auch einen sehr guten eindruck. Über die Nächsten Feiertage kommen sie nun zum Praxistest, Fischen dann dor auch die Suessful Baits Red Spice Fish, mit denen ich bis jetzt die besten ergebnisse einfahren konnte.


----------



## NR.9 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

So da bin ich mal zur ersten Manöverkritik.
Habe jeweils 2 x 2,5kg von den Tropic Thunder (Kokos) und Flying Fish (Fischmehl) bestellt und das Paket war auch schnell da. Zu meiner Enttäuschung wurden nur jeweils 1 Sack a 2,5kg der Sorten geliefert. Habe mich direkt hingesetzt und habe den Händler angeschrieben das da etwas schiefgelaufen ist und den Sachverhalt geschildert. 
10min. nach abschicken der Mail klingelt mein Telefon und der Händler ist am Apperat. Er hat sich für den Fehler entschuldigt und versprach die fehlenden Boilies mir persönlich vorbeizubringen. Nach ner halben Stunde klingelt es an der Haustür und ich bekam meine Boilies + eine Dose Dip als Entschuldigung. Mein Glück war und ist natürlich der Faktor das ich in der Stadt wohne wo die Dinger hergestellt werden, aber diese Aktion + persönliche Entschuldigung inklusive Dip sind für mich Service-technisch eine glatte 1.
Zum Boilie zusagen ist erstmal nicht viel - machen einen recht guten Eindruck für Kugeln für wenig Geld - nicht überflavourt, riechen gut und sind gut abgetrocknet. Habe nun nur eine Nacht bei dauerregen mit einer Rute die flying Fish gefischt aber leider keinen Biss bekommen aber auch die anderen Karpfenangler konnten bei dem Wetter nix fangen. Nach ca.14std. im Wasser war der Boilie noch gut an der Montage erhalten, nur ein bisl erblast. 
Zusätzlich bekam ich von fast allen anderen Sorten Proben zum testen und ich muss sagen das da einige intressante Sachen dabei sind - zb. Fruit Bomb war sehr schön zu richen.
Anfang Juni werde ich intensiver die beiden Sorten fischen und berichten ob sie fängig sind. 

mfg Stürmer Nr.9


----------



## Angel-Kai (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Moin,

na das nenne ich ja mal einen geilen Service. Sehr cool...
Dann bin ich mal auf deine weiteren Berichte gespannt!

Gruß Kai

Montags könnt ich kotzen #q


----------



## HerrHamster (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Japp, das hört sich gut an! Toller Service!
Bei mir sind auch gerade noch nen paar Boilies (Basic Line Boilies ORIENTAL FISH) von DWB angekommen! Für 5 Euro musste ich Einfach zuschlagen!


----------



## NR.9 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Dadurch das die Mainline Boilies mich schonmal optisch überzeugen konnten habe ich mir gestern nochmal 5kg White Dream(Kokos) der Basicline für 10,50€ in einer Ebay Auktion ersteigert#6. 
Diese sollen dann meine Futterboilies sein wenn ich mit den Mainline Tropic Thunder(auch Kokos) Ansitzen gehe. 
Werde im Juni ca. 1 Woche vorm Angeln mit dem Füttern der Basicline beginnen und hoffe dann auf gute Fänge.

:vikeace and Out !


----------



## HerrHamster (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Joa, ich werde bei meinem nächsten Ansitz zwei spots anlegen!
Einen mit MonsterCrab und OrientalFish und den anderen mit TuttiFrutti und Scopex und dann werde wir sehen was besser geht!


----------



## NR.9 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Zusätzlich zu 2 Ruten die mit DWB bestückt werden, werde ich im direkten Vergleich eine Rute mit den dort altbewährten Dynamite Baits Scopex Boilies fischen um zu kuken falls DWB nicht fängt ob es nur Pech war - die DB Scopex liefen in meinen Hausgewässer sogut wie immer daher ist es leicht zusagen ob es an den Kugeln lag wenn nix geht.


----------



## HerrHamster (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

und NR.9 wie ist es bei deinem Anlauf eingentlich gelaufen?

Ich werde am am kommen Samstag OrientalFisch und Scopex ausprobieren, 
zusätzlich werden die bewährten Sorten TuttiFrutti und MonsterCrab gefisht. 
Ich füttere diese Sorten seit letzter Woche Sonntag an und hoffe auf den einen oder anderen Karpfen!
Werden dann mal berichten!


----------



## Norman B. (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Habe mir auf Empfehlung von Nr.9 mal ebenfalls 20kg geordert und werde die nächste Woche direkt abholen. Dann kann ich mich vor Ort auch noch durch das gesamte Sortiment schnüffeln.
Schauen wir mal was die Murmeln bringen werden.


----------



## HerrHamster (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Ja berichte dann bitte mal!


----------



## NR.9 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Also ich bin nun von einer Nacht zurück aber leider ohne biss - wäre besser gewesen noch eine Nacht zu bleiben den dort war immer die 2.te Nacht die bessere aber muss heute zu nen Geburtstag. Konnte auch nur direkt vorm angeln bisl füttern ... gefüttert wurde mit Whitedream Kokusnuss der Basicline und gefischt wurden die Tropicthunder Kokosnuss - die Boilies lagen von gestern 18uhr bis heute 11uhr im Wasser und machten danach noch einen guten Eindruck - rochen nicht faulig sondern noch nach Flavour. Ich werde den gleichen Spot noch mal bisl befüttern und versuche es in 2-3 Wochen nochmal.


----------



## antares1 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Hi 
ich habe mir Gulp Boilies gekauft 3kg plus Dip für 24.50€ ich denke das ist ein Top Preis . 
Und kann nur sagen das sie einen sehr guten Eindruck machen , habe auch schon sehr gut mit gefangen...

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Stefff (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*



antares1 schrieb:


> Hi
> ich habe mir Gulp Boilies gekauft 3kg plus Dip für 24.50€ ich denke das ist ein Top Preis .
> Und kann nur sagen das sie einen sehr guten Eindruck machen , habe auch schon sehr gut mit gefangen...
> 
> Gruss Andreas



Hallo antares1,

In diesem Trööt gehts eigentlich vorrangig um die 
Kugeln von DEEP WATER BAITS!!#h

Gruß


----------



## antares1 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

ok, 
die habe ich noch nicht benutzt.

gruss Andreas


----------



## Stefff (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*



antares1 schrieb:


> ok,
> die habe ich noch nicht benutzt.
> 
> gruss Andreas



Kannst dich ja hier mal belesen.
Stellen m. M. eine preiswerte alternative dar!


----------



## antares1 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

werde mal die Berichte lesen...
aber mein Preis für meine Boilies ist auch ok oder ?
sind ja umgerechnet nur 5-6 € pro kg.


----------



## Stefff (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*



antares1 schrieb:


> werde mal die Berichte lesen...
> aber mein Preis für meine Boilies ist auch ok oder ?
> sind ja umgerechnet nur 5-6 € pro kg.




Jou, ist vollkommen iO.
Die Gulps liegen so zw. 24 bis 29Euro im 3kg Eimer, ohne Dip.


----------



## HerrHamster (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*



Stefff schrieb:


> Hallo antares1,
> 
> In diesem Trööt gehts eigentlich vorrangig um die
> Kugeln von DEEP WATER BAITS!!#h
> ...



JOa aber die Admins wollen den Titel nicht ändern!!! #d


----------



## Likenut (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Hatte garnicht gesehen, dass der trööt noch so belebt weiter gegangen ist.
Ich hatte letztes Jahr ja schon 10kg Fruit Bomb gekauft gehabt, wobei das wohl noch die alte Zusammensetung war, meine sind doch recht hart und waren es auch am Anfang.
Meine Oriental fish habe ich noch nciht wirklich getestet, weil die Monstercrab recht gut laufen.
Vorgefüttert habe ich nie, nur beim Fischen.
Zum Gewässer ist zu sagen, dass es sich um einen ca 55ha großen Baggersee handelt und mir in den letzten 3 Jahren aufgefallen ist, dass man ohne Vorfüttern doch recht viel Glück braucht.

Also Freitags am See, erstmal wenig gefüttert und geschaut ob vll so was geht, bis auf ne Brasse hat sich leider kein Fisch für meine Monstercrab interessiert, also andere Taktik.
Pellets ausm Auto und die eingesackten Boilies. Hab dann ungefair 2-3kg Pellets und 2Kilo Boilies (Monstercrab, paar orientel fish) gefüttert.
Da ich am nächsten morgen einen Termin hatte, musste ich leider um 23 Uhr zusammen packen.
Samstag gegen 11Uhr weider am see, mal sehen ob heute mehr geht und es ging mehr, konnte 5 schöne Karpfen und 2 Brassen an Land ziehen, alle auf Monstercrab und alle auf die selbe Rute, an der andern hatte ich diverse andere Köder (Tigernüsse, Mais ...) ausprobiert.
Bilder 1 und 2, 2 Fische waren von der länglichen Fraktion und die andern 3 richtig kleine fetty punks

Will die Boilies nun nicht in Himmel loben, aber teurere ham definitiv nicht besser gefangen.

Die orientel werden in den nächsten paar Wochen mal verstärkt zum Einsatz kommen, aber muss erst den glauben in die Köder aufbauen.

Die Monsterkirsche an Fisch kam natürlich 2 Tage später an ner anderen Stelle, bekannter hatte 2 tage mit Pellets und Frolic vorgefütter. 
Gebissen hat die Schönheit auf einen Monstercrab/Crab Schneemann.
Waage war leider im andern Auto, also kann ich nur vermutungen anstellen wie schwer die gute war, auf alle fälle mein neuer nicht genau definierbarer pb.
Bild 3

Hab mich gefreut wien Schneehase

Da ich meinen Post nicht noch länger machen müsste, folgt der nächste schon erlebte Erfahrunsbericht in den nächsten paar Tagen


----------



## NR.9 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Petri Likenut !!! 
Sowas zu lesen und zu sehen macht mir mehr Mut und Hoffnung das meine DWB auch noch fangen.
Der Grosse ist ja mal richtig hochrückig... schätze ihn auf ca.25pfd. schöner Fisch.

@Admins - hier gehts um eine bestimmte Marke daher bitte mal den Threadnamen in - Deepwater Baits - ändern !!!!
So kann jeder User viel schneller das richtige Thema zu der Marke finden.


@Alle - also wenn ich mir die Auktionen bei Ebay so ankuke muss ich sagen - wer Sofortkauf kauft , kauft zuteuer !!! Bei Ebay geht der 10KG Sack im durchschnitt für 20€ weg - 2€ das Kilo ist schon heftig günstig.

Hat irgendwer schon die DWB PopUps benutzt ?


----------



## Angel-Kai (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Moin,

ich war von Samstag auf Sonntag mit Hamster am Wasser. Wie schon beschrieben...
Karpfen waren leider keine an den Haken zu bekommen.
Ich hatte auf die TuttiFrutti nur Alande und einen größeren Brassen. Die haben nicht mal halt vor 2 20er Boilies gemacht.
Scheint aber irgendwie am Gewässer zu liegen das uns dort eigentlich nur Alande an die Boilies gehen... #q#q#q

Sonst haben wir nurnoch einen Sonnenbrand gefangen :g

Gruß Kai

PS: Mit den PopUps habe ich noch nicht gefischt


----------



## Norman B. (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal was die Murmeln bringen werden.


Nachdem ich letzte Woche im Laden war und mir die Boilies abgeholt habe, durften sie diese Nacht das erste Mal mit mir ans Wasser.
1. Rute (mein gängiger Erfolgsköder): 1 Karpfen 18 Pfd
2. Rute (meine Experimentier-Rute): 3 Karpfen bis 31 Pfd
3. Rute (Boilie von DWB): 1 Karpfen 30 Pfd

Allgemein mein Eindruck:
Man darf nicht zuviel erwarten von einem Boilie dieser Preisklasse. Es ist klar dass dieser Kampfpreis sich irgendwo niederschlagen muss z.B. bei den verwendeten Mehlen.
Vom Geruch her sind viele der im Laden gerochenen Sorten prima, manche aber auch recht enttäuschend (ich glaube der Krill hat mich beim Geruch am meisten enttäuscht). 
3 Sorten (White Dream, Red & Sweet, Slimy Mussel) habe ich mitgenommen. Leider schmecken die Murmeln nicht so wie sie riechen und sind im Nachgeschmack etwas bitter. Schade!
Die Red & Sweet waren direkt nach dem Öffnen der Tüte so weich dass die Kugeln beim werfen mit dem Wurfrohr in viele Teile zerbrochen sind. Erst nach dem nachträglichen Härten war dann das werfen kein Problem mehr.
Der Test im Wasserglas hat gezeigt dass die Kugeln nach 24h extrem weich sind und das ganze Wasser nach dem Flavour duftet.

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## NR.9 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Ist Norman der einzigste der DWB momentan fischt ? Wie laufen sie bei den anderen ... ? 

Ich werde diese Woche endlich ernsthaft anfangen zu füttern und hoffe am nächsten WE was gutes zu fangen... 
Gewässer wird das selbe sein wie das wo Norman seine dicken Hunde gefangen hat - Spot wahrscheinlich ein anderer... - mal sehen ob ich mit den "echten" Karpfenanglern mithalten kann denn über 30pfd. bin ich dort noch nicht gekommen. 

Werde wieder die Kokos Kugeln nehmen - zum füttern die Basicline und an den Haken kommen die Mainline welche tatsächlich einen hochwertigeren Eindruck machen. 

Im Juli fange ich dann an, an einen anderen Gewässer zu füttern und zu fischen ... soll ne grössere Aktion werden um meinen Kumpel aus Bielefeld auch an einen anderen Gewässer zum Karpfen zu führen. Bisher waren wir fast immer am selben See welcher soolangsam überfischt ist.
Für diese Futterkampagne habe ich mir nen 10kg Sack Slimy Mussel Boilies (20€ bei ebay Auktion) und nen 10kg Sack von den Boilie Pellets auch in Slimy Mussel (17€ auch Auktion) ersteigert... - mal sehen wie diese Pellets so sind - werden sich leider nur mit Zwille oder Kelle füttern lassen - nicht mit meinen Wurfrohr kompatibel !!!
Muss ich wohl wieder mein Spongebob Gummiboot rausholen... 


Zu guter letzt ein Elbowcheck richtung Karpfenangler - eine Pose ist ein Bissanzeiger und kein Spotanzeiger - hehehe 

mfg Vorstandsalptraum NR.9


----------



## HerrHamster (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Also ich werde die Kugeln wieder Mitte Juli fischen, dann für zwei oder drei Tage am Stück, Gewässer steht noch nicht fest. 

Letztes mal haben Angel-Kai und ich am 06.09. die Kugeln gefischt, allerdings ohne Erfolg, bis auf 3 Alande die sich an den TuttiFrutti vergangen haben. Auf Oritentalfisch und MonsterCrab gab es nichts und auch auf Scopex war Ruhe angesagt. 

Werde für den nächsten Ansitz noch ein paar "hochwertige" Boilies von Nash besorgen. ( http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p7562_Nash-Bait-Classic-Boilies-2-3-kg---20-mm.html oder http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p7564_Nash-Bait-Top-Rod-Boilies-2-3-kg---20-mm.html) Welche weiß ich aber noch nicht!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Ist Norman der einzigste der DWB momentan fischt ?



Nein 

Ich hatte Red&Sweet und Slimy Mussel von Samstag zu Sonntag im Einsatz.

Leider ohne Erfolg. "Leider" muss man aber relativ sehen - wir hatten 8 Ruten im Wasser und Murmeln von ganz billig bis sauteuer (Mainline Cell nebst Dip von Keen Carp [glaube ich]) bzw. sogar eigene Mixe an den Haken und nichts ging.

Was mir aufgefallen ist bei den DWB-Murmeln: sie waschen sich schön aus. Meine Mussel war nach knapp 18 Stunden beinahe weis 

Ein Monstercrab von Nash, der ebenfalls mit am Haar hing, hat seine Farbe nur unwesentlich verändert. Da kann man jetzt spekulieren, für welchen der beiden Boilies das was positives aussagt.

Zum Thema weich und Wurfrohr: ich hab die Jungs von DWP deswegen angeschrieben und die Empfehlung bekommen, entweder 1 bis 2 Tage zu trocknen oder das Wurfrohr nass zu machen. Und das klappt beides ganz hervorragend.

Die Murmeln werden frisch abgerollt verpackt - die werden nicht vorgetrocknet.

Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die tatsächlich noch im warmen Zustand eingeschweisst werden: zwei meiner Tüten sahen aus, als wenn dort ein Vakuum gezogen wurde (passiert ja, wenn man warme Ware einschweisst).


----------



## NR.9 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

So nun hats geklappt... nachdem ich ca.1 Woche angefüttert habe war ich von gestern 19uhr bis Heute 11uhr die Kugeln fischen - Fazit - 1 Karpfen ca.12pfd. auf die Kokosnuss Dinger. 

Das war nun erstmal zum warm werden und vertrauen in die Köder holen. In 2 Wochen gehts dann für 3 Tage an ein anderes Gewässer und mal sehen wie sich dort die Slimy Mussel Boilies und Pellets machen.

mfg


----------



## fettebemme01 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Habe mir auch mal die SLIMY MUSSEL und RED & SWEET von Deep Water Baits bestellt und getestet.

Fazit: Nicht zu empfehlen, weil sie absolut bitter schmecken. (Konservierer) Außer ein paar kleinen Satzkarpfen konnte ich nichts weiter überlisten.

Also machte ich mich auf die suche, um gute Boilies zu einem fairen Preis zu finden. Nun endlich bin ich bei 
http://clarissabaits.com/ fündig geworden. Bestellt habe ich mir 10kg http://clarissabaits.com/index.php/home/clarissa-eco/strawberry für 35€. Boilies für jeden Geschmack und für den kleinen Geldbeutel ist die Clarissa Eco Reihe. 

Fazit: Die Dinger schmecken und fangen super. Ich war nun 2 Tage mit den Boilies fischen und bin absolut zufrieden. Gestern konnte ich einen Spiegler mit 26Pf. und 85cm fangen und heute 07:30 konnte ein Graser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











von 23Pf. und 95cm den http://clarissabaits.com/index.php/home/clarissa-eco/strawberry in einer Größe von 15mm nicht wiederstehen. Sonnst konnte ich noch 12 karpfen zwischen 5-15Pf. fangen. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich noch bessere Karpfen damit überlisten werde. Ich halte euch auf den laufenden.

LG Marko


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*



fettebemme01 schrieb:


> Fazit: Nicht zu empfehlen, weil sie absolut bitter schmecken. (Konservierer)



Oh Gott #q

Ich hab letztens einen Boilie auf der Zunge gehabt, der definitiv NICHT konserviert war und wo das Kilo um die 20 Euro kostet - dagegen haben meine DWB-Murmeln wie süße Kaugummis aus dem Automaten geschmeckt.

Was sagt uns das?


----------



## fettebemme01 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Mag sein, ist halt meine Meinung. habe beide sorten gekostet und beide waren absolut bitter. Jetzt bin ich auf jedefall sehr zufrieden. 3,5€ pro Kilo finde ich billig.

LG Marko


----------



## Pumba86 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Meine erste Bestellung bei Deep Water Baits ist die Tage angekommen, jeweils 5kg Monstercrab und Yellowfish in 20mm.

Habe die Tüten noch nicht geöffnet, allerdings find ich den Geruch durch die Tüten schon sehr extrem, ob da nicht überrieben wurde?`

Habe die Boilies morgens von der Post geholt und in die Wohnung gestellt. (Im Karton in den Tüten ungeöffnet)  

Abends als ich heim kam, dachte ich mich trifft der Schlag..
..durfte danach erstmal mehrere Stunden die Wohnung lüften, so extrem war der "Fisch" Geruch der Murmeln.


----------



## CarpCrakc (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Hört sich ziemlich nach Werbung an.
Hab nen 10 Kg Sack ungeflavourte von Clarissa und die schmecken , das is ja mal unterirdisch.... und gefangen hab ich an 3 Seen innerhalb eines halben Jahres auch nichts , obwohl die auf alles gehen !


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

@pumba

Na klar haun die Jungs da Zeuchs rein, was ordentlich duftet --- wir sind doch selbst dran schuld :vik:

Gut riechen muss er, gut schmecken muss er, kosten darf er aber nüscht ... der Boilie, das unverstandene Wesen 

Bei den DWB-Murmeln wird auch kräftig mit farben hantiert - nach 18 Stunden im Wasser sind die nämlich beinahe weis :q

Ja und? Wer fängt, hat recht. Ganz einfach 

@fettebemme

Du denkst doch nicht etwa, deine Clarissas wären nicht konserviert? Oder bekommst du die für dreieurofuffzich als Freezer oder gar gesalzen?


----------



## fettebemme01 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Ist mir schon klar, dass sie mit konservierer sind. Schmecken halt nicht so bitter wie die vMurmeln von DBW. Gefangen habe ich auch mit den von Clarissa besser. 

Ich werde es nun weiter mit den von Clarissa probieren, weil ich finde, dass dort das Preis Leistungsverhältnis stimmt. Werde sie weiter testen und hier berichten.

LG Marko


----------



## bennyhill (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Hört sich ziemlich nach Werbung an.
> Hab nen 10 Kg Sack ungeflavourte von Clarissa und die schmecken , das is ja mal unterirdisch.... und gefangen hab ich an 3 Seen innerhalb eines halben Jahres auch nichts , obwohl die auf alles gehen !



Ja, so eine versteckte Werbung für Clarissa-Baits wurde schon in der Winter-Sammelbestellung forciert.
Ich kann von den Dingern aus eigener Erfahrung nur abraten !


----------



## olafjans (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Ich teste die Clarissa zum ersten mal. Hab einen Tag gefüttert mit Monster Crab und an einem verhältnismässig schwierigen Gewässer gleich bei der ersten Session einen run von nem richtig guten Fisch gehabt. Übrigens mit einem der ungeflavourten Pop-ups. Ist leider ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## CarpCrakc (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Ja, so eine versteckte Werbung für Clarissa-Baits wurde schon in der Winter-Sammelbestellung forciert.
> Ich kann von den Dingern aus eigener Erfahrung nur abraten !



Ich finde sie selbst auch total be*****
Hab 5 Kg auf 2 Wochen gefüttert (2,5 ha is sehr überschaulich) und ich hatte keinen einzigen Biss , an nem Weiher , an dem selbst Top Secret sehr gut genommen wird


----------



## NR.9 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Dazu muss man auch sagen das TopSecret mit ca.5€ pro kilo und geschätzten 50 Jahren Erfahrung auf diesen Gebiet noch in einer höheren Klasse spielen wie zb. Clarissa oder Deepwater Baits. 

Habe mal was negatives zu den DWB Kugeln - habe nun je 2 Muschelboilies und Boiliepellets getrennt in 2 Wassergläsern liegen.
Eigentlich sollten die Pellets sich schneller auflösen wie die Boilies aber die verhalten sich seit 3 Tagen gleich - gleiche auswaschung, gleiche härte .... da wächst mein verdacht das es der gleiche Mix ist.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Beste Erfahrungen habe ich mit Boilies von cockbaits gemacht:
http://www.cockbaits.com/Boilies

Die Dinger sind auch über längere Zeit absolut fängige Murmeln und sind im Endergebnis nicht schlechter als viele bekanntere.


----------



## Marc 24 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Zu den Cockbaits:
Die haben schon sehr viel Kritik einstecken müssen und ein Kollege hat damit auch null gefangen.

Aber wenn du darauf gefangen hast, scheinen sie nicht absolut unfängig zu sein.


----------



## allrounder13 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie kritik an cockbaits gehört, und für mich sind sie die besten günstigen baits. Ich habe eigentlich alle meine fische darauf gefangen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Zu den Cockbaits:
> Die haben schon sehr viel Kritik einstecken müssen und ein Kollege hat damit auch null gefangen...



Das hör bzw. lese ich heute zum ersten Mal. Ich habe mit den Cockbaits nicht gerade wenige Fische gefangen, etliche > 25 Pfund und zwar 2012 u. 2013.
Seit ich nur noch selten zum Fischen komme und noch seltener zum Karpfenangeln, füttere ich entweder mit Partikelmix an und fische mit Instantboilies von Starbaits oder füttere und fische mit Cockbait- Boilies. Beide Varianten sind überaus erfolgreich.
Keine zwei Jahre ist es her, da habe ich noch Unmengen selbst gerollt, für mich, Verein, Freunde. Im Verhältnis zum Aufwand fangen die gekauften kaum schlechter.


----------



## Marc 24 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Ich hatte da ein Thema in einem anderen Forum verfolgt. Ich werde mal gucken, ob das wiederfinde. 
Dann würde ich nochmal kurz exzerpieren. 
Ich persönlich habe damit noch nicht gefischt. Vielleicht sollte ich das einfach mal machen. 

Welche hast du denn gefischt von Cockbaits?


----------



## allrounder13 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Die ganz normalen pennys. Spice und frucht sind aber auch sehr gut


----------



## Marc 24 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Also mit den "ganz normalen" meinst du wahrscheinlich die Fischboilies, oder?

Mein Kollege hatte eben auf diese absolut nichts gefangen. Aber die Erfahrungen scheinen doch besser, als ich dachte. In dem von mir erwähnten Thema aus einem anderen Forum gab es zwar auch etwas negative Kritik, aber das ist wohl immer so.


----------



## NR.9 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Ich war nun nach einer Woche anfüttern am Wochenende los und konnte direkt nach der ersten Nacht morgens meinen neuen PB von 36pfd. fangen ! Am zweiten Tag konnte ich noch einen 28pfd. Spiegler fangen. 
Köder waren Boilies von Deepwater Baits der Sorte Slimy Mussel.
Meinen Segen haben diese Kugeln nun.


----------



## michl88 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit preiswerten Boilies*

Fische die Murmeln seit 2013, da ic nicht mehr die Zeit zum selbstrollen vergeuden will und die Zeit lieber am Wasser verbringe...
Gefischt hab ich bis dato:
slimy Mussel, Hellfire, Monstercrab, Fruitbomb, Tropical Thunder, Flying Fish,
Gefangen haben die alle....( Baggerseen von 2,7-45ha)
An der 2ten Rute waren meistens Boilies bewährter Marken, welche in den gewählten Gewässern bereits mein Vertrauen hatten wie z.B 
BLB, Proline, Dynamite.....
Fazit: DWB-Murmeln stehen den namhaften Hersteller in nichts nach...

desweiteren schlummern im Angelkeller noch: Strawberry, Banane Scopex, liver/Fish, Halibut.....


----------

